# Was nice till it sucked up to much concrete dust



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

In fairness, I don't know how many vacuum cleaners would stand up to concrete dust for any prolonged period. And the dust had to act like sandpaper in there.

That being said, I used to work in a factory that made parts for Shop-Vac. Once I worked in that factory, and saw the parts being made, I never bought another. I now have two Rigids that are 14 years old, been moved three-four times, used for everything from water to planer dust collector, all kinds of wood dust and sander dust, plaster dust on a house rebuild, to cleaning out horse stalls. Still running. I do have one new one that sits under my bench. It is only 5 years old. Some of my oldest Rigids are downright howlers, but no motor failures, just bad air flow design. Almost every Shop-Vac I see that is failing or failed, it is the motor, usually the bearings or the impeller failed.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I agree that a shop vac of any brand won't last long with concrete dust.

My shop vac (same specs as yours) is 9 years and going strong. I do use bags with it though.

Also, it wouldn't hurt to give shop vac a call. They were great a while back when I called. IIRC the shop vac warranty is 5 years.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought two of those exact shopvacs. Purchased 3-4 years ago, also for $35ish on a black friday sale. 
One of the vacs lasted for about a year with only light/moderate use. The other still works, but has been used sparingly. These vacs are good for someone that just needs to vacuum a car once a month and other sporadic, light-duty chores. But anything past that…...they'll fail. Performance was pretty good while it worked though.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Got it for $30, it lasted 6 years, used it for drywall dust and concrete dust, easy to use and move, easy to empty and change filters, suction good until used for concrete dust, reasonably quiet, ........
Why only 3 stars????


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

I thought that using it with proper filters (fine drywall dust bag and the best pleated filter they offer would have allowed it to deal with the concrete dust. I did change the bag a couple of times and cleaned the pleated filter too. And it was only a few hours of that that killed it.

Plus I couldn't find replacement bushing, this would have allowed it to last much longer. Replacement of the motor really didn't make sense cost wise either. If replacement bushing and or bearing were available and motor brushes I wouldn't mind paying a bit more, and I believe I could have made it last much longer. It's said to say that these are throw away because of a 50 cent bushing or bearing.


----------



## revwarguy (Mar 12, 2013)

I have one of these same units - I also had the motor fail (which you can replace for about $40, and which is what I did) after running it continuously for about 4 hours. These are not meant to run for longer time periods. I probably won't replace another motor failure.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Have the same Vac, burnt out a motor, and Shop Vac sent me a new one guess two years back. Paid full price, and it works for me. I use both filter and bags.

Bought a Rigid same size and did not like it. Had a hard time installing a bag without ripping and could not navigate many obstacles in my small shop very well without tipping over. So took it back for a refund after about a day. Did not find it made less noise than my old Shop Vac, muffler was extra so did not buy one.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had mine for 10 yrs with alot of cuntruction under it. Never a problem other than recently the on switch is sticking. Lots and lots of dry-wall dust.


----------

